# Opfer des "Steam Caching Issue"?



## DerKabelbinder (3. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute zwei äußerst fragwürdige Mails bekommen, zu der sich auch eine Benachrichtigung von Steam (_noreply@steampowered.com_) zählt.
In dieser lautet es:



> Dear Steam User,
> 
> As you may know, for a brief period on December 25th, a configuration  error resulted in some Steam users seeing incorrectly cached Steam  Store pages generated for other Steam users. If you are not familiar  with the issue, an overview of what happened is available at News - Update on Christmas Issues .
> If you accessed the Steam Store between 11:50 PST and 13:20 PST on  December 25th, your account could have been affected by this issue. If  you did not use the Steam Store during that time, your account was not  affected.
> ...



Der Aufstand rund um das ehemalige Problem mit dem Caching im Steam Shop ist mir weitestgehend bekannt.
Nur hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet, wirklich von diesem Problem betroffen gewesen zu sein. Um ehrlich zu sein, weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich an diesem Tag überhaupt online war...
Jedenfalls irritiert es mich, dass ich nun diese Mail (wohlgemerkt in Englisch) bekomme habe und dort auch keinerlei accountspezifischen Angaben, geschweige denn eine feste IP, vorzufinden sind. Besonders suspekt erscheint natürlich der angebliche Zugriff über eine, sagen wir mal "globale", IP. Soll sich dieser Zugriff auf den Zeitpunkt beziehen, zu dem das Caching Problem bestand?
Wäre natürlich gut möglich, dass dieser Umstand mit der nicht genau identifizierbaren IP mit meinen ISP (Unitymedia) zusammenhängt. Einen Proxy oder VPN nutze ich für Steam übrigens nicht.
Auch kann ich es noch nicht ganz einordnen, dass die Uhrzeit des Erhalts dieser Mail als 17:49 Uhr angezeigt wird.... dabei haben wir gerade mal Mittags  Vielleicht ein Anzeigefehler?

Wie dem auch sei.
Was mich nun viel eher bekümmert, wäre die Tatsache, dass ich heute Morgen noch eine ebenfalls in Englisch gerschriebene Scam-Mail (von einer generischen *.ro-Adresse) auf genau diesen Account bekommen habe, über welchen ich eben nicht nur Steam, sondern auch diverse Zahlungsmittel verwalte. Der Inhalt ist ganz klassisch gehalten und natürlich beliebig austauschbar:



> Dear Customer,We apologize for the troubles with your parcel # 23131746  and can assure you that this mistake will not be happening again.Please,  check the information on this case in the attachment.Taking in  consideration the problem on your order we also included info on your  bonus of $807,85 , which you may use during your next order.



Angehängt ist wie zu erwarten eine Zip, *hust*, ich meine natürlich "Rechnung" 

Aktuell kann ich jedenfalls nicht einschätzen, ob ich wirklicch von dem Caching Problem betroffen bin. Die Scam-Mail von heut morgen würde natürlich definitiv dafür sprechen.
Besonders ärgerlich ist dieser Umstand vorallem, da ich diese Mail-Adresse (entgeltlich!) speziell für wichtigere Accounts verwende, die ich nicht auf den kostenlosen "Volksanbieter" mit seinen Spam-Kampagnen auslegen wollte. Wenn meine neue Adresse nun, möglicherweise sogar aufgrund von Steam(!), durchs Darknet wandert, wäre das natürlich fatal.

Soweit wollte ich den Vorfall einfach mal schildern und fragen, was ihr (neben dem ändern sämtlicher Passwörter selbstverständlich) an meiner Stelle tun würdet.

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Tech (3. März 2016)

Frag doch mal beim Steamsupport an.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2016)

Also ich habe diese Mail heute auch bekommen. 
Fakt ist, das ich an dem genannten 25.12.15 Online war, und das Problem mitbekommen habe.
Ich hatte mehrfach Einblick auf andere Accounts, Steam guthaben Email Adressen ect.

Ich hatte sogar an dem Tag 2 Emails von Radom Personen erhalten, das sie Einsicht auf mein Profil hatten
und mich warnen wollten, da ich relativ viel Geld in meinem SteamWallet habe.

Danach hatte ich eine weile mit dem Support debattiert, leider ist der Steam Support sehr unkooperativ.
Ich sehe mich hier als "opfer", man zeigt allen meinen Geldbeutel Inhalt, und gibt mir nicht die Möglichkeit mein Geld ins sichere zu bringen.

Ich werde mich nachher nochmals an den Steam Support wenden in der Hoffnung das sie nun kooperativ sind.


----------



## DOcean (4. März 2016)

Valve informiert Steam-Nutzer uber Weihnachts-Datenpanne | heise online

sollte etwas Licht in die Angelegenheit bringen...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Den Steam-Support habe ich bisher noch nicht angeschrieben.
Gewissermaßen scheue ich mich auch davor, da ich mit diesem bisher eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (kaum bis gar keine Kulanz, sehr lange Wartezeiten etc.).

Nun scheint es mittlerweile wirklich so, dass mein Mail-Account zugespammt wird. Denn ich habe schon wieder eine Scam-Mail erhalten, die wieder mit irgendwelchen Rechnungen und angehängten Archiven winkt...
Das ist in meinen Augen ziemlich bitter, da ich wie gesagt für dieses Portal zahle, um keinerlei Werbung zu bekommen und eine seriösere Domain zu haben. Die Adresse wurde bisher auch nur bei größeren Händlern hinterlegt, die prinzipiell keine Daten weitergeben (dürfen).

Es ist nun also schwer davon auszugehen, dass meine Adresse aufgrund von Steam für Phishing- und Scam-Versuche mißbraucht wird.
Ich sehe allerdings auch keinen Weg, da irgendeine Art von "Entschädigung" zu bekommen, da ja anscheinend nicht genau nachweisbar ist, dass ich nun tatsächlich von diesem Problem betroffen war bzw. andere Nutzer tatsächlich meine Daten einsehen konnten...

Hat zufällig noch jemand eine Idee, was man da tun könnte?
Andernfalls müsste ich wohl oder übel meine Adresse ändern, was ein ziemlicher Aufwand wäre.


----------

